# Spinach



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

can it be feed to beardies and other herbivores?

one site that i reference for food choices has spinach listed as questionable. so i am a little leery, but if anyone else has fed spinach with no concern ill have no fear.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good question: Every book on reptiles that I've ever read either leaves spinach off the list or warns against it highly. That having been said, Melissa Kaufman's wonderful www.anapsid.org says that it's okay as part of a balanced diet: http://www.anapsid.org/factfict.html

And Reptiles Magazine has a similar article on their website: http://www.animalnetwork.com/reptiles/deta...977&search=

So make it a small part of a balanced diet (and make sure it's salmonella-free, LOL?) and it should cause few problems.

(And don't worry that the title of the website at Reptiles is "Guildelines". Their info is still pretty solid despite ridiculous typos.)


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

thank you very much. a ton of info from both places


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No prob...glad I could help.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't have a Bearded Dragon but here is an example of a sheet that someone has put together for their Beardie diet.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

that is the exact site i was looking at that said spinach was questionable. kinda funny u found it too.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've never had a problem with feeding it. I just certainly don't make it a staple.


----------

